# Went to see a psychologist for the first time



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all

I thought I'd mention this up here. Today was the day that I went to see a psychologist for the first time ever in my life 

Though, it was not like it usually is. In my case I'm almost fully recovered from SAD. For the past month I've been gradually getting better. Reasons:
1) Went to university and I now live alone and do not have to worry what my parents think of me and my doings
2) Went to university and I have managed to make new friends.
3) Went to university and have had to face a lot of my fears.

So actually I went to the psychologist to find out how severe my SAD was, how "normal" it was, am I on the right track and what to do in order to remain like this or get even better.

The session was a success, I know it must have been hard for her to determine the severity of my SAD, because I don't get any symptoms now and all I could tell her was what how I had felt before. If it says anything, she told me I might have had an average SA and that now, if I get anxious, it's just some effects or vibes from the past (if I tense up in a social situation). I got praised for my way of thinking about stuff (you know, being positive, being logical, not caring about others opinions about me and all that...thank you SAS ) and overall it was just wonderful that I managed to take that step and so on. 

I booked one more session, because I couldn't ask about everything that has been on my mind for the past 6 years 

(I don't know how it would have affected me, if I still had an "average SAD" then I would have been more scared to go, wouldn't have been able to keep eye contact, probably my mind would have been blank and I wouldn't have been able to ask the things I wanted to. Though at least she seemed to be able to talk about anything so there wouldn't have been any awkward silence  )

And just a note: it was free, because she was a university psychologist and students get free sessions (yay!)


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations,

I'm truly glad that your SA has reached a "normal" level. :boogie

It also sounds like you were able to learn some ways to change your thought patterns from what you were able to learn on SAS.


----------



## Johnsonss (Oct 8, 2012)

First, it's okay to be nervous. Just about everybody is. If you think about it, this normal because you're about to meet with a stranger to talk about your personal life..


----------



## Dee65 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yay, Cileroot - you are going sooooo well!! You obviously worked hard to get to the stage you are now at and you are to be admired!


----------

